# Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen



## Stefff (12. Mai 2013)

Hallo Karpfenfreunde und natürlich auch alle anderen!!

Würde mich mal interessieren, reine neugier, wie ihr es gerade beim Karpfenangeln mit den Haken handhabt?
Ob ihr mit Schonhaken oder mit normalen Haken mit Wiederhaken fischt? 
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit Schonhaken?
Pro und Contra: Schonhaken v.s. Haken mit Wiederhaken?

Die Frage entstand einfach aus reiner Interesse bzw. bis letzte Saison verwendete ich nur die "normalen" Haken ohne mir groß Gedanken darüber zu machen. Allerdings störte mich schon sehr dass sich die Haken teilweise schwer lösen ließen und es unnötig "große" Verletzungen gab!
Teilweise bestand auch die "Angst" bei Verwendung von Schonhaken dass viele Fische im Drill verloren gehen. Was eigentlich total egal wäre, sie dürfen ja sowieso wieder schwimmen und Fotos werden ja eh nur von den größeren gemacht. Da kommt`s auf den ein oder anderen aussteiger nicht an!

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn:
Was soll ich sagen, seit dieser Saison fische ich ausschliesslich mit angedücktem bzw. abgezwicktem Wiederhaken und hatte erst einen Fisch "verlust" der den Haken kurz vor dem Kescher abgeschüttelt hat (bei 15 gehakten Fischen). Dies kam aber bei den andere Haken auch vor. Jedoch lassen sich die Haken jetzt super einfach lösen, teilweise fallen sie im Kescher selber ab, und größere "Verletzungen" sind kein Thema mehr.

Bin jetzt absolut von dieser Methode überzeugt und werde es auf jeden Fall beibehalten, das Wohl der Fische geht ja nun mal vor und ich kann mein Hobby so besser mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren!

Würde mich freuen von euren Erfahrungen und eurer persönlicher Haken wahl zu erfahren!

Grüße an alle, Stefff!!!#6


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Ich fische schon seit einer gefühlten Ewigkeit mit angedrückten Wiederhaken, die bei der Aktion sowieso meistens abbrechen. Die Haken lassen sich einfacher und sauberer lösen und die beim andrücken entstehende "Wiederwulst" hält die Fische sicher.

Einzige Ausnahme sind Wurmköder. Die wuzeln sich ohen Wiederhaken schneller wieder vom Haken, als man sie drauf hat.


----------



## u-see fischer (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Ich kann da Andal nur zustimmen, habe in einem Verein geangelt, da waren Haken mit Widerhaken nicht erlaubt. Habe dort nicht mehr Fische verloren als in anderen Gewässer wo mit Widerhaken gefischt wurde.

Da gerade beim Karpfenangeln mit Selbsthakmontage, bedingt durch das schwere Blei, der Haken immer unter einem gewissen Druck ist sind Verluste eigendlich ausgeschlossen.

Haken dringt aufgrund geringerem Widerstand leichter ein und kann auch wieder leichter gelöst werden.


----------



## Stefff (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Wie geasgt, werde das jetzt auch so beibehalten.

Was mich trotzdem wundert und ich auch nicht verstehen kann: Wiederhaken andrücken OK, mach ich ja inzwischen auch so, aber reine Schonhaken habe ich letztes Jahr mal im Angelladen kaufen wollen, Fehlanzeige. Die meisten Läden, vielleicht auch nur in unserer Region, sind diesbezüglich misserabel sortiert!!

Warum? Keine Ahnung!!|kopfkrat


----------



## ulf (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Hallo

Noch schlechter schaut es aus, wenn Du Wurmhaken ohne Widerhaken an der Spitze haben willst. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## volkerm (12. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

So eine ähnliche Diskussion führe ich seit Jahren mit Leuten, die um alles in der Welt am Drilling am Kunstköder festhalten. Machen lassen, wer fängt, hat recht.


----------



## Stefff (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Keiner mehr Erfahrungen oder ne Meinung??|bigeyes

Das kann doch nicht alles gewesen sein??#d

Würd mich freuen wenn hier noch was geht!

Es grüßt, Stefff!!!#6


----------



## rainerle (13. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Nabend,

für den Fisch hat der Schonhaken eigentlich nur Vorteile. Für den Angler gibt es Vor- und Nachteile:
- zum einem lässt sich der Haken schneller / einfacher lösen (ich hab das letzte Woche bei einigen Barbenfängen erlebt. Was hab ich geflucht, bis ich den Haken raus hatte. Nach dem 2ten Fang hab ich dann den Widerhaken angedrückt!).
- beim Drill muss man definitiv besser Acht geben. Verliert man mal kurz die Spannung ist es relativ schnell passiert, dass der Fisch aussteigt. Im Stillwasser kommt das eher selten vor, angelt man jedoch am Fließgewässer mit guter Strömungsgeschwindigkeit und der Fisch geht in ein Kehrwasser oder in den strömungsberuhigten Bereich und man reagiert einen Tick zu langsam, gewinnt meistens der Fisch.

Schlußendlich muss da jeder für sich entscheiden, wie gerade gefischt werden soll (ich bin da auch immer ein bisschen hin und her gerissen).


----------



## wusel345 (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Auch ich angle schon seit vielen Jahren ohne Widerhaken und mir sind nur sehr wenige Fische abhanden gekommen. Wichtig dabei ist, den Fisch und die Schnur bis über den Kescher auf Zug zu halten. Ich bin von der Methode überzeugt. 

Auch beim Angeln auf Raubfisch mit Drilling besitzt nur der Haken einen Widerhaken, der den Köderfisch hält.


----------



## Downbeat (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Ich fange dieses Jahr an mit dem Angeln ohne Widerhaken. Hab mir von Drennan ein paar fertige Vorfächer besorgt und werd die zwischendrin immer mal nutzen um Vergleich mit den "normalen" Haken zu haben.


----------



## Seneca (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Wenn ich mit vielen untermaßigen Fischen rechne z.B. Grundeln oder kleine Rotaugen, kneife ich beim Posenangeln immer den Widerhaken an. Hab noch keinen Fisch bisher dadurch (im "Drill") verloren.


----------



## Stefff (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*



Belian schrieb:


> Hai,
> Schau mal in den Regalen bei den Fliegenfischern nach, da ist es üblich das Schonhaken verwendet werden und es ist an bestimmten Strecken auch Vorschrift diese zu verwenden.
> Da gibt es etliche verschiedene Variationen und Formen, bestimmt auch was für's Karpfenangeln dabei.
> Ich hab mit Schonhaken nicht mehr Aussteiger gehabt als ohne #h


 

Jou, werd ich mal schauen!

Danke,Dir!!#6

Grüße, Stefff!!!


----------



## NickAdams (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

An Karpfengewässern in Frankreich habe ich es schon erlebt, dass das Angeln mit Schonhaken sogar ausdrücklich verboten war. Die Argumentation dort: Schonhaken verursachten im Maul des Fisches einen größeren Schaden als konventionelle Haken, die aufgrund ihres Widerhakens fester sitzen. 
Ich selbst gehen den Mittelweg: Micro-Widerhaken.

So long,

Nick


----------



## Andal (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Vor vielen Jahren habe ich mal in England ein Päckchen 10er Limmerickhaken ergattert, es war das letzte im Regal. Bei denen hatte der Draht an der Spitze einen quadratischen Querschnitt und die Spitze war um 360° tordiert, also zu einer Art "Gewinde" verdreht.

Das waren die perfekten Haken. Die Köder hielten, sie fassten einwandfrei im Fischmaul und leierten dort auch keine Löcher, wie es reine Barblesshaken gerne machen.

Diesem Päckchen trauere ich wirklich nach. Habe danach nie wieder solche Haken finden können.


----------



## BARSCH123 (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*



NickAdams schrieb:


> An Karpfengewässern in Frankreich habe ich es schon erlebt, dass das Angeln mit Schonhaken sogar ausdrücklich verboten war. Die Argumentation dort: Schonhaken verursachten im Maul des Fisches einen größeren Schaden als konventionelle Haken, die aufgrund ihres Widerhakens fester sitzen.
> Ich selbst gehen den Mittelweg: Micro-Widerhaken.
> 
> So long,
> ...



Genau deswegen bin ich von Schonhaken auch wieder weg, fische auch Micro Barbed. Schonhaken ziehen einfach zu große löcher im weichen Karpfenmaul..

Das einzige mal woh ich mir wirklich nen Schonhaken gewünscht hätte wäre an dem Tag geswesen woh mir mein Blei aus der Hand entglitt und der 6er Fox SSSP bis zum anschlag im Daumennagelbett steckte |rolleyes.

Tl.


----------



## Mike- (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Auwaaaaaaaaaa^^


Moin,

interessantes Thema worauf ich erst gestern so richtig aufmerksam geworden bin beim anschauen eines Videos eines Pros der mit Naturköder auf Barsche twichten ging und bestimmt 20 Barsche fing und es fast bei jedem mal Haken raus machen richtig geknaxxxt hat, tat mir richtig weh.


Und eben deshalb werd ich ab sofort beim Barschen im Bodensee immer die Wiederhaken andrücken.

Das mit dem ausleiern bei Barbless Haken ist ja interessant, das war mir bisher neu, Danke für die Info.


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*



Mike- schrieb:


> Und eben deshalb werd ich ab sofort beim Barschen im Bodensee immer die Wiederhaken andrücken.
> 
> Das mit dem ausleiern bei Barbless Haken ist ja interessant, das war mir bisher neu, Danke für die Info.



Genau aus dem Grund "kastriere" ich konventionelle Haken und verwende keine reinen Barbless. Bei denen ist der Draht an der Spitze dünner und dem schreibe ich es zu, dass sie die Mäuler von Fischen wie Karpfen mehr malträtieren können.

Dieser kleine Buckel, der beim andrücken bleibt, macht da den Unterschied. Lösen lässt sich so ein "kastrierter" Haken so leicht wie ein Barbless.


----------



## Chiforce (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*



Andal schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund "kastriere" ich konventionelle Haken und verwende keine reinen Barbless. Bei denen ist der Draht an der Spitze dünner und dem schreibe ich es zu, dass sie die Mäuler von Fischen wie Karpfen mehr malträtieren können.
> 
> Dieser kleine Buckel, der beim andrücken bleibt, macht da den Unterschied. Lösen lässt sich so ein "kastrierter" Haken so leicht wie ein Barbless.



Hallo Andal,
ich habe dazu mal eine Frage, drückst du dann den Widerhaken "komplett" wieder an (also Herstellungsprozess rückwärts), oder knickst du nur die Spitze davon wieder Richtung Hakenmaterial, daß quasi ein "geschlossenes Dach" entsteht, so daß sich nichts mehr hinter dem Widerhaken verfangen kann, aber eine Querschnittsverdickung an der Stelle entsteht, die das Wiederrausrutschen verhindert?

MfG #h


----------



## Andal (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Ich drücke ihn einfach nieder. Bei besonders harten Haken bricht er dabei ab. Dann gibts so eine Art Widerkante. Ober die Spitze des Widerhaken biegt sich tatsächlich nieder... Ich drücke ihn halt einfach nieder, was dabei passiert, hat man ja seltenst in der Hand. Funktioniert aber in beiden Fällen.


----------



## Chiforce (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Ok, Danke


----------



## wusel345 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*

Habe ja schon geschrieben, dass ich ohne Widerhaken angel. Ich mache es wie Andal. Hab dafür extra eine normale Spitzzange im Gerätekoffer.


----------



## Mainangler1 (23. Februar 2014)

*AW: Schonhaken! Erfahrungen und Meinungen*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Ich fange dieses Jahr an mit dem Angeln ohne Widerhaken. Hab mir von Drennan ein paar fertige Vorfächer besorgt und werd die zwischendrin immer mal nutzen um Vergleich mit den "normalen" Haken zu haben.



also ich benutze auch schonhaken wie normale und halte es da wie downbeat und kann keinerlei nachteile der schonhaken bemerken. wie gesagt wenn mit wurm dann schon mit widerhaken wobei ich selten mit wurm angel da die grundeln bei uns ja sowas drauf sind.... die gehen ja aufn blanken haken...

aber wie gesagt schonhaken sind gut und lassen sich gut lösen kann da nur bestätigen was andere vor mir sagten


----------

